# Babyology wool soakers



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

I've been scouting about on ebay, and there are a gazillion Babyology soakers and longies. Has anyone tried these? They look like Aristocrats. We have one of those and like it a lot.

Are the Babyology soakers soft like Aristocrats?


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Fia~n~Jax (Aug 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ebethmom*

Are the Babyology soakers soft like Aristocrats?

I sure hope so, b/c I bid on one last night.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing because I was debating buying one. Anyone with experience with them?


----------



## Justthebasics (Mar 15, 2004)

I have one that I bought off EBAY about 6-8 weeks ago. I like them as far as softness and thickness, but they have sewn seems which I'm not to keen on and after only a short time my leg cuffs are pulling away from the body of the soaker. I did contact the seller as far as where they are made and it looks like they are made in China and distributed out of Canada.


----------



## GranolaMoon (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthebasics*
I have one that I bought off EBAY about 6-8 weeks ago. I like them as far as softness and thickness, but they have sewn seems which I'm not to keen on and after only a short time my leg cuffs are pulling away from the body of the soaker. I did contact the seller as far as where they are made and it looks like they are made in China and distributed out of Canada.


That's enough reason for me not to try them.









I was wondering about them too. The longies look funky (in a weird way).


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GranolaMoon*
I was wondering about them too. The longies look funky (in a weird way).

I thought so, too. Kind of like pant legs stuck on a bubble.


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

"This longie cover will be shipped to you directly from the manufacturers in Canada."

This is what it said in the auction... so it looks like they are made right here in canada!

I might just try a pair of longies. They look cute on the baby at least







Off the baby? not so cute









Tammy


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ebethmom*
I thought so, too. Kind of like pant legs stuck on a bubble.

:LOL

They did look fine in the baby pics, but without the baby in them you are right on.


----------



## Justthebasics (Mar 15, 2004)

NOPE! I have the email from the manufacturer. MADE IN CHINA, they are lanolized and embroidered in Canada so they can say they are manufactured in Canada!


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

I was going to ask this question myself, I have one on watch. It's so cute...


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

I emailed this seller a while back too! what about the blatant rip off of Aristocrats!! I mean ...hello!


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

I got one on ebay last week! I haven't gotten it yet, but I can't wait! I love our Aristocrat soaker so I am hoping it will work as well but just look cuter!

The longies look like the legs are a little too short, but for some reason they are catching my eye as cute?

I don't know what is happening to me! Months ago I was telling my best friend to cut me off if I used wool, anything that looks bulky or cloth wipes! And now I can't get enough wool and can't wait to try/ buy wipes!!!


----------

